# Open Tournament Berlin With Steak Dinner Afterwards



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

1st Annual
AQUA POWER BOAT CLUB BASS 
TOURNAMENT
on Berlin Lake
Sunday, June 1st
6:30 am - 2:30 pm

One OR Two Man Bass Tournament A.P.B.C. 
670 Twin Oaks, Deerfield
(private club with private ramp)

Entry Fee $125.00
40 Boat Limit

Guaranteed 75% Payback in Cash plus Door Prizes, 50/50 Raffle, Odd Fish Pool & More

Steak Dinner Included after Tournament

*Prizes Based on 40 Boats*
1st Place	$1,800.00
2nd Place	$900.00
3rd Place	$500.00
4th Place	$250.00
Big Bass	$300.00

Tournament Rules
All contestants must wear a Coast Guard approved life preserver while the gas engine is running. All State & Local laws must be observed.
ARTIFICIAL BAIT ONLY!
NO TROLLING!
Aerated live well required!
50 rule strictly enforced when anchored and trolling motor up.
Only large mouth, small mouth & spotted bass 12 inches or longer are considered legal for the tournament.
Limit is FIVE (5) fish per boat!
ABSOLUTELY NO alcoholic beverages permitted during tournament.
Tournament winner will be determined by total weight of tournament fish weighed in. Ties will be broken by largest number of fish, then by flip of coin.
A penalty of one pound (1lb) per minute will be deducted for late arrival for weigh-in. A contestant more than five (5) minutes late will be disqualified.
Any bass that does not measure (is less than 12), will cause one pound to be deducted, for each bass, from total weight.
Dead fish will result in a deduction of 8oz per fish.
No contestant is permitted on the bank during the tournament hours. Their boat may not touch the shore, dock, flotation, or another boat during the tournament hours except to aid a disabled boat.
Any protest must be filed in writing and signed with Tournament Officials within 15 minutes of conclusion of weigh-in.
Violation of any of these rules, cheating or unsportsmanlike conduct will result in disqualification from the tournament.
The decision of the tournament Committee shall be final and binding on all tournament contestants.
Schedule of Events

Boat Numbers Will Be Assigned According to Order of Entry/Registration. Directions (map) to A.P.B.C., boat number, and instructions for the morning of the tournament will be mailed back after entry fee is paid.


Call Mike Polosky with questions
330 - 685 - 2528



STEAK DINNER
We will be have coffee and muffins in the morning and a STEAK DINNER after weigh-in. All is included in the $125.00 entry fee. BYOB!

50/50
DOOR PRIZES
ODD FISH POOL
& MORE!!!!!
A.P.B.C.

Enter me in the 2008 1st Annual A.P.B.C. Open Bass Tournament

Name:____________________________
Address:__________________________
City:____________State:_____Zip:_____
Email:____________________________
Phone:____________________________

Partner:___________________________
Address:__________________________
City:___________State:_____Zip:______
Email:____________________________
Phone:____________________________

Completion of this Application & Payment of Entry Fee certifies that I have read the Tournament Rules 
and agree to waive all responsibility on the part of any Tournament Participants, Officials or Host as to injury and/or damage which might occur in connection with the aforementioned Tournament. I swear that the information above is true, and that I agree to assume any applicable taxes.

Boat Owner:_______________________
Partner:___________________________

MAKE CHECKS OR MONEY ORDERS PAYABLE TO: A.P.B.C.
c/o Sandy Donohue
3957 Park Avenue
Rootstown, OH 44272

WE COULDNT DO THIS WITHOUT THE HELP OF OUR SPONSORS!
MANY MANY THANKS!


Kames
Vics Sport Center
Rod Makers
Dutch Harbor
Ohio Auto Supply


----------



## RANGER 422 (Jul 6, 2005)

This tournament is a deal and has nine spots left open. Call mike now or see him in the morning at the NOAA event on Berlin to get one of the spots. Lots of give aways will be handed out pluss the big pay out and a steak dinner after the weigh in at the club house. HURRY!!!


----------

